# Euro pressure gauge problem



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Two things.

Firstly, I got the pressure gauge and converter nut from espressoshop. 
It screws in fine, but when fully screwed in both parts the pressure gauge points completely in the opposite direction! (to the back) 
Am I doing something wrong? My solution has been a thick layer of teflon tape to keep sealed whilst not fully tightening and pointing forward. 
Was I supposed to use a spacer or something?

Second thing. 
Mine is a pre-millenium. What would be the 'normal' boiler pressure for the pressure release valve to kick in and what pressure is about right for brewing and steaming?

Currently mine gets to 0.8 and the valve goes. I purge the grouphead to heat it then pull the shot at around 0.5-0-6, then get it back to 0.8-0-9 to steam.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

From memory this was a bit trial and when I did the same on my europiccola. I think i screwed the gauge into the adaptor and unscrewed the adaptor then tried again so the entry point was in a different place then started to thread it on again. Don't think i've explained myself very well, but you'll get there!


----------

